# Vizsla Puppy 15 weeks Old Biting



## j5ono (Aug 27, 2018)

Dear Vizsla Forum, my Wife and I have a new Vizsla puppy; Millie (Bitch) who is 15 weeks old. We previously had a Weimaraner; Murphy (Dog) who sadly died 3 years ago, aged 10.


Having experience of a Weimaraner, we decided that we would have another dog, but this time a differnet breed and also a Bitch rather than a Dog, as we felt that Bitches tend to be more loyal (This I feel is debatable ?)


We are curerntly epxerienceing a difficult period with Millie at the moment, the biggest problem that we have is that for no real reason we can be on a walk - everything is fine and then she will suddenlystart barking and then start to try biting either myself or my Wife. It is generally my Wife who Millie bites. She will circle and then try and bite Kay, typically the back of her legs or try and jump up and bite.


We have tried everything, ignoring this behaviour, by standing still and turning our backs, by pinning Milie down and saying 'No' until she calms down etc etc.... However we feel that this situiatuion is getting worse and it is becomming a problem for us, so much so, that we are starting to question ourselves.


Other than this, Milie is a beautiful Pup, but we really need some advice from anyone who may have experienced similar behaviour.


We have started Puppy classes and the Traininer has said to ignore and turn our back - but this doe snot work and she bites the back of your leg......


Any help / advice would be gratefully welcome.


Jonathan & Kay.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would stand on her lead, and ignore her. As it keeps her from biting, and jumping up to bite. Once she stops, praise/treat and continue you walk.
Carry plenty of treats, so you hand them out, when she's doing good.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

She sounds overstimulated, although at 16 weeks....4 months...she should be more settled.

First, does she have off lead time to burn off the energy? Weims and Vizslas only look similar, the later have tons more energy, and if they do not get adequate daily off lead time they will get nuts. Redouble your efforts at safe, off lead time..hikes, the park, swimming. Then, try lead walking and training, after she gets her energy out.

Second, figure out how long she can walk on lead before she goes bananas, and then make sure your time with her is less than that, working up slowly. The best training advice always is to get in your dog's head and figure out how they think, and then outsmart them..this is a major task with Vizslas b/c they are preternaturally...I so love that word for them...preternaturally smart..and use that understanding of them to avoid problems, rather than try to fix the ones that emerge.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

My girl would do that to me when she was about that age. It seemed to be when she was overstimulated and we would be in the middle of our walk. I would step on her leash and wait until she calmed down...usually only took about 30 seconds. Saying anything or trying to get her to stop with words only seemed to get her going more. Eventually around 6 months I finally yelled (sounded a lot like a roar) really loud just one time and that seemed to get through to her that I did not like it and she never did it again. The first 2 years were a lot of hard work getting through this puppy phase but so worth it. Good luck!


----------



## Zwief (May 5, 2018)

My five month old bitch, Maisie, used to do exactly this very regularly. This behavior stopped when I started bringing her to the dog park daily where she gets lots of off leash playtime with other dogs. For me, it’s been an absolute cure.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sounds like normal puppy craziness. I like the ideas mentioned above about standing on the leash. My dog used to go crazy biting her leash on our walks. We had to use bitter apple spray on the leash. Maybe you can spray your legs? I have also seen a video that said to rub butter on your hands to stop puppy biting. I didn't see this video when I had puppies. So, I don't know how well it works but basically the dog licks you instead of biting you. We used to hold her mouth shut when she was biting or I would hold a small toy and give her that to bite instead. She eventually learned but the puppy biting lasted much longer than I anticipated! I am talking about 7 to 8 months of age. So don't think you have an aggressive dog. She is still teething and growing.


----------

